# Meursault vs Eifie: Birbs and Barbs (and Bugs)



## Zhorken (Aug 29, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Eifie*[/size]



Meursault said:


> and a challenge right back at Eifie, because how dare you be nice and ref my battle
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 alternating doubles and singles
> *Style:* set
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Minako* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Sticky Barb
 *Rei* the female Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Cirrus* the male Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Sticky Barb
 *Okuni* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg


Meursault goes first!


----------



## nastypass (Aug 29, 2015)

Rei: Wild Charge into Cirrus if you can hit her, or Heat Wave if she's flying.
Minako: take off and start Air Cutting into Okuni.

*Rei: Wild Charge@Cirrus/Heat Wave x3
Minako: Air Cutter@Okuni x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

All right, Cirrus! We're gonna gang right up on Minako and get a KO for Okuni, okay? This is your evolution battle regardless, so just have fun! Start with a one-action *Sky Attack*, then a *Body Slam*, and finally a lovely *Dazzling Gleam*. If you think your attack will knock Minako out, don't do it. I guess you can redirect it at Rei if you really want. This should be fun for Zhorken to write, I hope!

Okuni, drop your Lucky Egg and put on a wondrous display of *Acrobatics*. Then give me a *Flare Blitz* and a freakin'... *Round*. Yeah, you show them your dulcet tones!

Cirrus: *Sky Attack (one action) @ Minako ~ Body Slam @ Minako ~ Dazzling Gleam*
Okuni: *Acrobatics (drop item) @ Minako ~ Flare Blitz @ Minako ~ Round @ Minako*


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 19, 2015)

*Round One*​
Our three heroes walk up to the counter holding their Pokémon and there is an awkward silence as the receptionist has her eyes glued to an old issue of _Adorable Pokémon_.

Walker clears her throat.  "Uhhhh hello.  We'd like to get into Amity Square.  For a nice walk with our Pokémon.  Yes."

The receptionist looks them over and then turns her eyes back to her magazine.  "I'm sorry, I can't let you in here."

"... What?  Why not?"

"Swablu isn't on our approved list of cute Pokémon, and I don't even know what _that_ thing is."  Rei buzzes indignantly.  The receptionist sighs and rolls her eyes.  "Why don't you come back with something _cute_, like an Infernape?"  (Zhorken nods thoughtfully.  That makes decent sense.)

Eifie just stares for a moment, and then pulls out a photo of Cirrus and Okuni wearing silly hats from her wallet.  "I'll just leave this here so you can change your mind."  She walks away with Cirrus glaring over her shoulder.

-------------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_ 

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Utterly shocked.  How can she possibly not be on the list?!

*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Mostly over being called "that thing" already.  Mostly.

*Eifie* (2/2)
*Cirrus*  _[Natural Cure]_ 

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Already scheming to get his revenge and prove that he's cute enough for Amity Square.

*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Delighted that it's so sunny out!

-------------------------------------​
Cut to Amity Square.  There are twigs and leaves sticking out of Walker's hair, clothes, and Rei and Minako's fluff.  Eifie crawls out of the pond; Cirrus comes in for a landing beside her, carrying Okuni in one talon, and looks sheepish.  Zhorken is sporting a black eye and a Buneary ("Look what I found!"), and is trying to pacify the bun with Leppa Berries (look what else —)

Everyone side-eyes everyone else and without a word the battle apparently begins.  Walker and Eifie shout everything all at once over Zhorken's belated whistle, and somehow all the Pokémon understand perfectly and know exactly who to gang up on.  Rei springs into action first; her fluff stands straight on end as she charges up, covering her face and feet and every single one of those red spiky things.  Just a ball of sparking white fluff, save for the tip of her Baby Bug Beige Butt sticking out.  However, despite her face and limbs having disappeared, the ball of fluff hurtles majestically into poor Cirrus with perfect precision, bowling him over.

Meanwhile, Okuni gives himself a vigorous shake and a Lucky Egg pops out from his fluff and plunks into the pond.  He then leaps into the air with startling elegance given his stubby little feet and lack of wings as of yet, and executes a perfect five-point landing squarely on Minako's head.  "Bravo!!" shouts a passing Roughneck as his Happiny applauds.  Okuni beams!  He's even more majestic than his opponent, the majestic ball of fluff!  However, his performance was not quite flawless: he scuttles off with a Sticky Barb stuck to his forehead.  (How it got on his _forehead_ in particular we may never know.  Sticky Barbs work in mysterious ways.)

Feeling rather ruffled, Minako fluffs up a storm in retaliation.  She is the cutest of all and thus the most deserving of a walk in Amity Square, and she's going to prove it.  If "most elegant" is the particular game they're playing, then she is absolutely going to win.  She whirls her beautiful cotton wings around in an intricate pattern, thankfully unhindered by the barb she was forced to carry at first, and fires a concentrated burst of wind at Okuni, clipping him across the side and giving him a lopsided fluff trim to boot.  All is fair in love and war.

But before Minako has any time to gloat, some kind of mysterious glowing orb careens out of nowhere and slams into her, sending her flying into the pond.  (A local Corphish scuttles out holding a Lucky Egg to see if people are throwing him trinkets again, but alas, it's nothing interesting.)  Minako rolls out of the pond just in time to see the orb dim down, revealing itself to be... A BORB.  Cirrus takes a bow for what is undoubtedly the most majestic performance yet.  To add insult to injury, when Minako shakes herself dry, she spies something sticking out of her beautiful cotton wing.  She takes a closer look and realizes that something is... _a Sticky Barb_.  No!!  Just when she thought she was rid of barbs!

Rei the crackling pom-pom speeds back across the island for a repeat performance, once again so electrifying that Cirrus is blown away.  Okuni goes for a much more straightforward performance: he bursts into flame — he's a firebug, after all, and he's gotta give the audience what they expect — and smashes, predictably, into Minako.  (When he flickers out, he notices that his Sticky Barb, aside from being mysteriously unsinged, is also mysteriously _still there_.  What he doesn't know is that Rei is also secretly hiding a Lucky Egg in her expanse of fluff, and therefore the Barb cannot stick to her.  It just wouldn't make _sense_.)

Minako chorps indignantly.  The nerve!  Well, at least her wings are dry now, so she can take another swing at her act.  She whips up another fluff cyclone and chops off Okuni's bangs.  Once again, though, Her performance is cut off as Cirrus just straight-up rams into her.  No bells or whistles this time, just two point six pounds of raw birb muscle slamming into her side.  He manages to end up with another Barb in the process.  (He wishes something more interesting were on the program, but he's got room to slack off anyway after his first act.)

Rei charges Cirrus and bounces off again.  She's clearly having a lot of fun!  These other show-offs could learn a thing or two from her.  Meanwhile, Okuni sings a beautiful bug song.  Loudly, right in Minako's ear.  Minako does her best to tune him out as she whirls her wings around again.  She has one last chance to get this right without _someone_ interrupting her.  But, as if on cue, _right_ as she slashes off more of Okuni's fluff, Cirrus SPARKLES.  He sparkles!  It kind of burns, but more importantly, how is anyone supposed to beat SPARKLING.

Meanwhile, quite a crowd has started to gather around the outer edge of the pond.  The receptionist is trying to reach the commotion but her path is blocked by a gaggle of old ladies chanting FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT.  The unknown Buneary wriggles free from Zhorken's grip and runs off to join the old ladies, chanting BUN BUN BUN.

-------------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_

*Health:* 31%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Disgruntled about the state of her wings (somewhat singed and very frizzy).

*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 87%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Well on her way to evolving into Flaaffy.

*Eifie* (2/2)
*Cirrus*  _[Natural Cure]_ 

*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* The sparkliest little fairy prince.

*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* ♫ Life alone is so fantaaaastiiiiiic just relax and watch the shooooow ♫

*Notes:*

 idk _Sailor Moon_ so I have no idea if what I wrote for Walker's Pokémon is remotely in character.
 The way I'm resolving Speed ties is whoever commanded first has their Pokémon move first.
 Round two will be Rei vs Cirrus; Eifie commands first.



Spoiler: Calcs



Okay from now on I'm just going to do it like the last list, this took like an hour oh my god


 *Wild Charge:* 13% damage to Cirrus (s-e); 5% energy from Rei; 3% recoil to Rei
 *Acrobatics:* 11% damage to Minako; 7% energy from Okuni; 3% Sticky Barb damage to Okuni
 *Air Cutter:* 11% damage to Okuni (STAB, s-e); 2% energy from Minako (STAB)
 *Sky Attack:* 17% damage to Minako (STAB); 11% energy from Cirrus (STAB, one action); 3% Sticky Barb damage to Minako
 1% Sticky Barb damage to Okuni and Minako


 *Wild Charge:* 13% damage to Cirrus (s-e); 5% energy from Rei; 3% recoil to Rei
 *Flare Blitz:* 15% damage to Minako (STAB); 6% energy from Okuni (STAB); 5% recoil to Okuni
 *Air Cutter:* 11% damage to Okuni (STAB, s-e); 2% energy from Minako (STAB)
 *Body Slam:* 10% damage to Minako (STAB); 5% energy from Cirrus (db is wrong, STAB); 3% Sticky Barb damage to Cirrus
 1% Sticky Barb damage to Okuni and Cirrus


 *Wild Charge:* 13% damage to Cirrus (s-e); 5% energy from Rei; 3% recoil to Rei
 *Round:* 6% damage to Minako; 3% energy from Okuni
 *Air Cutter:* 11% damage to Okuni (STAB, s-e); 2% energy from Minako (STAB)
 *Dazzling Gleam:* 6% damage to Minako (spread); 4% damage to Rei (spread, nve); 4% energy from Cirrus
 1% Sticky Barb damage to Okuni and Cirrus


 *Minako's health:* 100% − 11% (Acrobatics) − 17% (Sky Attack) − 3% − 1% (Sticky Barb) − 15% (Flare Blitz) − 10% (Body Slam) − 6% (Round) − 6% (Dazzling Gleam) = 31%
 *Minako's energy:* 100% − 2% − 2% − 2% (Air Cutter × 3) = 94%
 *Rei's health:* 100% − 3% − 3% − 3% (recoil × 3) − 4% (Dazzling Gleam) = 87%
 *Rei's energy:* 100% − 5% − 5% − 5% (Wild Charge × 3) = 85%
 *Cirrus's health:* 100% − 13% − 13% − 13% (Wild Charge × 3) − 3% − 1% − 1% (Sticky Barb) = 56%
 *Cirrus's energy:* 100% − 11% (Sky Attack) − 5% (Body Slam) − 4% (Dazzling Gleam) = 80%
 *Okuni's health:* 100% − 11% − 11% − 11% (Air Cutter × 3) − 3% − 1% − 1% − 1% (Sticky Barb) − 5% (recoil) = 56%
 *Okuni's energy:* 100% − 7% (Acrobatics) − 6% (Flare Blitz) − 3% (Round) = 84%


----------



## Eifie (Sep 19, 2015)

omg too cute. thanks, Zhorken!

SPARKLY CIRRUS, how could you be slower than _that thing_?! Well, no matter; we've got to take it a bit easy on Rei and save your energy to get Okuni his exp, so why don't you *Fly on up*, wait up there for as long as you can, and execute a dazzling combo in which you *streak down from the sky in order to Peck Rei at high speed*. That totally makes sense, right? Best use of combos right there. If you can't Fly up the first action for whatever reason, do it the second and then just Fly down and attack normally, and I guess on the first action sing a lovely *Hyper Voice* if you can at least do that. And, uh, if Rei somehow makes herself unhittable when you're supposed to be flying down and attacking... fuck it, do it anyway. If it'll be easier, try a *Fly down in hot Pursuit*. Who's a good little birb? :3

also idk man if you have nothing to do on the third action just *Hyper Voice* away. show off those vocal chords! they're way better than Okuni's, why did I even command Round

*Fly (up) / Hyper Voice ~ Fly (up) / Fly (down) + Peck / Fly (down) + Pursuit ~ Fly (down) / Hyper Voice*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 19, 2015)

Yesss that was an excellent intro, a+

Also Rei isnt Sailor Mars just yet, so dont worry about characterization! :p

*Fire Blast ~ Heat Wave (wait) ~ Fire Blast* cmooon get burnt


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 4, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 87%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Well on her way to evolving into Flaaffy.

 *Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_
Health: 31% | Energy: 94% | Status: Disgruntled about the state of her wings (somewhat singed and very frizzy).

*Eifie* (2/2)
*Cirrus*  _[Natural Cure]_ 

*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* The sparkliest little fairy prince.

 *Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 
Health: 56% | Energy: 84% | Status: ♫ Life alone is so fantaaaastiiiiiic just relax and watch the shooooow ♫

-------------------------------------​
While Okuni and Minako reluctantly step aside so that their teammates can duke it out one-on-one, Cirrus floofs out his wings dramatically in preparation for his awe-inspiring ascent.  Rei panics at the breathtaking sight, and hastily coughs out a sloppy Fire Blast with an extra spoke pointing down.  It still looks reasonably impressive, and it does its job just fine — it hits Cirrus with a satisfying anime explosion, and a decent pillar of dark, puffy smoke billows out from the impact.  But Rei is thoroughly horrified.  水 is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what she had in mind, and everyone saw.  _Everybody_ knows.  Oh how the mighty have fallen.

And, of course, Cirrus chooses that exact moment to RISE.  He emerges slowly from the smoke and hovers for a moment.  His fluff is singed just the right amount for optimal badassity.  The fire casts a soft glow on him from below (if only it weren't already bright and sunny out).  There is a pause.  Cirrus glares down at Rei like a fluffy little ball of god.  Rei stares up at Cirrus like a plain old fluffy little ball.  The crowd is silent, even the receptionist.  Even the Buneary.  All that can be heard is the crackling of the fire, the wind through the trees, and the delighted burbling of Okuni blowing bubbles in the pond.

Eventually Rei cracks, and begins turning up the heat.  Sparks (of fire this time) spit haphazardly from her body, and her fluff begins to wave everywhere as she builds up heat.  It looks even more majestic than when it was sticking straight out, if she does say so herself.  Then, without any further warning, flames of RIGHTEOUS FURY surge out in all directions and engulf the mini-Mount Coronet, cleansing everything in their path.  The only problem is... nothing is in their path.  The flames die out as suddenly as they sprang forth, and it turns out all Rei did was cook some dirt.  Cirrus stays high and dry, and also not on fire.  If anything, she only made him look _more_ badass.  She is _not_ having nearly as much fun anymore.

Cirrus narrows his eyes.  Now is the moment to strike.  He gathers his nerves, takes aim and swoops down towards Rei at top speed.  The crowd erupts.  He cuts through columns of smoke and slams with all his might into Rei for _the most devastating_ peck on the cheek in recorded history.  Rei is struck speechless, as well as halfway across the island.  The audience loves it!  And why wouldn't they, thinks Cirrus.  So forceful yet so gentle!  A stunning portrayal of the fine line between judgement and mercy!  What a performance!

Rei rolls to her feet, gets her bearings, and scuttles back within firing range of Cirrus.  She fires off a much more purposeful Fire Blast, and this time it comes out as a proper 火!  She watches proudly as it hits its target, producing another anime explosion.  But then she realizes... wait a minute, _that's still the wrong one_.  Oh _nooooo_.  She desperately wants to fluff herself up again and hide her face.  Cirrus totters out of the smoke, covered in soot, one fluffy wing still smouldering, and leers in Rei's general direction.  What's this kid even complaining about?  She's in way better shape than he is.  _He_ desperately wants to just throw in the towel and take a dunk in the pond.

-------------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 69%
*Status:* Furious with herself.  Who spits out fire that says fire!  That's so hamfisted!  And she doesn't even have fists!

 *Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_
Health: 31% | Energy: 94% | Status: Brimming with pride on Rei's behalf.  _Hell yeah_ you show that poser.

*Eifie* (2/2)
*Cirrus*  _[Natural Cure]_ 

*Health:* 26%
*Energy:* 72%
*Status:* Significantly less sparkly.  His wing is smoking.  He feels like screaming, and birds are _good_ at screaming.  _Burned (mild; 2%/round)._

 *Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 
Health: 56% | Energy: 84% | Status: Caught in a staring contest with the Corphish who has his Lucky Egg.

*Arena notes:*

 There's a big noisy crowd around the outside of the pond
 The mini-Mount Coronet is charred and smoking
 Streaks of grass are torn up all over the rest of the island

*Notes:*

 I'm only applying Sticky Barb damage to Pokémon who are currently in battle.  Flavour-wise I guess Okuni didn't bounce around enough this round for it to dig into him.  Alternatively, it's just the Barb working in its mysterious ways.
 None of Cirrus's conditionals came into play anyway, but they were a little confusing, and I'm pretty sure combos should count as multiple moves towards the conditional limit.
 Cirrus and Rei were both told to wait on action two; Rei's faster, so she gave up first.  Basically I'm treating "wait" as, like, the lowest priority bracket, so they both ended up back in the same priority bracket and fell back to Speed order.
 Fly + Peck had their combined power plus 30, which is still the done thing as far as I can tell. (???)  And then I calculated the energy as if it were a plain old 155-power attack. (????????)  idk combos man.
 I wasn't sure what to do with one action of a mild burn so I just went with 1%.
 Round three is back to doubles; Meursault commands first.



Spoiler: Calcs




 *Rei's health:* 87% − 29% (Fly + Peck; STAB, s-e) = 58%
 *Rei's energy:* 85% − 6% − 6% (Fire Blast × 2; STAB) − 4% (Heat Wave; STAB) = 69%
 *Cirrus's health:* 56% − 13% − 13% (Fire Blast × 2; STAB) − 1% − 1% − 1% (Sticky Barb) − 1% (burn) = 26%
 *Cirrus's energy:* 80% − 8% (Fly + Peck; STAB) = 72%


----------



## nastypass (Oct 4, 2015)

HAHA HOLY CRAP IT ACTUALLY BURNED!! NICE ONE REI

okay Minako I need you to open with a *Sky Attack* on Cirrus, so Rei can knock him out with a *Flamethrower* right after. Rei, keep trying to hit Cirrus with Flamethrowers as long as he's conscious, but *Flame Charge* into Okuni if you can't hit him. Minako, after you soften Cirrus up, use *Air Slash* on Okuni if you aren't barbed, or *Sky Attack* if you are.

oh, and Rei, be sure you hit Cirrus _after_ Minako softens him up- so wait for her to move if you have to.

*Minako: Sky Attack @Cirrus ~ Sky Attack @Cirrus/@Okuni/Air Cutter @Okuni x2
Rei: Flamethrower @Cirrus/Flame Charge @Okuni x3*


----------



## Eifie (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah, nice one, Rei! Using Sky Attack in one turn is going to result in delayed priority due to quick charging, so that gives you the perfect chance to let loose an angry *Facade*, Cirrus. Technically the flavour of Sky Attack involves streaking up into the sky, but the user isn't actually invulnerable while charging, so you should be able to get at her... somehow. If you really can't make contact with her then *Fly (up)* while she's charging, and then the next action while she's charging again you should be able to reach her with *Facade*. That along with the barb transfer should be enough for you to finish her off with *Flamethrower*, Okuni. Do it while you can hit her until she's down.

Okuni, if Cirrus flies up on the first action then hit Rei with a *Flare Blitz* while you wait. (Otherwise you will be using Flamethrower, as above.) If for some reason Minako manages to unleash Sky Attack before Cirrus attacks, just continuously *Flare Blitz* her and hope for a KO.

Once Minako is down, Cirrus can spam *Facade* and Okuni can spam *Flare Blitz*, both at Rei, of course.

Cirrus: *Facade @ Minako / Fly (up) ~ Facade @ Minako / Facade @ Rei ~ Facade @ Rei / Fly (down) @ Rei*

Okuni: *Flamethrower @ Minako / Flare Blitz @ Rei / Flare Blitz @ Minako x3*

edit: OH LOL CIRRUS IF YOU FLEW UP TO HIT MINAKO YOU MIGHT ALSO WANT TO FLY DOWN AFTER...


----------



## nastypass (Oct 4, 2015)

woah wait, since when do single-action commands of charge turn moves have reduced priority? that's not a thing i have seen anywhere and i most certainly have not been reffing them like that


----------



## Eifie (Oct 4, 2015)

Meursault said:


> woah wait, since when do single-action commands of charge turn moves have reduced priority? that's not a thing i have seen anywhere and i most certainly have not been reffing them like that


Apparently this is not nearly as much of a universal valid-since-the-beginning-of-time thing as I thought it was (relevant discussion, until it scrolls away at least), so it's just up to individual refs for now until we come to some blanket conclusion.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 4, 2015)

I hadn't really thought about it, hahah.  I like that rule a lot and I think it should _become_ official, but I reffed Sky Attack like a regular move in Round One so I guess I'm doing it that way this round, too.

... Come to think of it did I even take off the extra 3% energy?  Uhhh.

*EDIT:* Okay, yeah, I did at least remember the energy.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 4, 2015)

rest in adorable fluffy pieces Cirrus


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 21, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_
 
*Health:* 31%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Brimming with pride on Rei's behalf.  _Hell yeah_ you show that poser.

*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 69%
*Status:* Furious with herself.  Who spits out fire that says fire!  That's so hamfisted!  And she doesn't even have fists!

*Eifie* (2/2)
*Cirrus*  _[Natural Cure]_ 

*Health:* 26%
*Energy:* 72%
*Status:* Significantly less sparkly.  His wing is smoking.  He feels like screaming, and birds are _good_ at screaming.  _Burned (mild; 2%/round)._

*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 56%
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* Caught in a staring contest with the Corphish who has his Lucky Egg.

-------------------------------------​
Rei scurries over and buries her face in Minako's fluff.  Her career is ruined and the only remaining course of action is to whimper about it.  Minako, however, has no idea what she's whining about.  Like, first of all, she literally has no idea what Rei is trying to say with her face in her wing, but more importantly, Rei totally wrecked that guy??  Now let's finish him off???

Cirrus squares off against Minako and tries to look as tough as he can considering the state of things.  _Remember: you are a poofy little dreadnought and no-one can know otherwise._  He launches himself at Minako while she's still in the process of lighting up.  But then without warning she just.  _Bolts._  And slams into him before he can gain any momentum.  He lands on his back, and as he forces his eyes open, the last thing he sees is Rei grinning down at him before everything is suddenly on fire, and then the fire goes out.

*EDIT:* And then Okuni uses Flare Blitz

-------------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_ 
 
*Health:* 11%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Gratified, except... what's this??  A... _barb????_  Noooooo!  _Burned (mild; 2%/round)._

*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Still grinning.  ... Can Larvestas grin??

*Eifie* (1/2)
*Cirrus*  _[Natural Cure]_

*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Roast birb.  _Knocked out!_

*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 50%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* In a panic.  He was supposed to react if things went down this way but now it's too late??! something lol dinner time

*Arena notes:*

 There's a big noisy crowd around the outside of the pond
 The mini-Mount Coronet is charred and smoking
 Streaks of grass are torn up all over the rest of the island

*Notes:*

 Round four is Minako vs Okuni; Eifie commands first.



Spoiler: Calcs




 *Minako's health:* 31% − 15% (Flare Blitz; STAB) − 3% − 1% (Sticky Barb) − 1% (burn) = 11%
 *Minako's energy:* 94% − 11% (Sky Attack; STAB, one action) = 83%
 *Rei's energy:* 69% − 4% (Flamethrower; STAB) = 65%
 *Cirrus's health:* 26% − 17% (Sky Attack; STAB) − 11% (Flamethrower; STAB) < 0%
 *Okuni's health:* 56% − 5% (recoil) − 1% (Sticky Barb) = 50%
 *Okuni's Energy:* 80% − 6% (Flare Blitz; STAB) = 74%


----------



## Eifie (Oct 21, 2015)

Okuni should've gotten to attack too, right? The round ends at the end of the action in which a KO occurs. (also it only really needs to end at the end of the action when someone needs to send out to replace the brave casualty, anyway, but eh.)


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, yeah, whoops, you're right.  That's how I always thought it worked, but then I misread MF's recent post about it.  I thought he was saying the action stops but then end-of-action stuff happens and I didn't really question it, whoops.

*EDIT:* Fixed.  I'll fix the description in a bit, unless I fall asleep.  Also the RNG really likes burning birbs this battle??


----------



## Eifie (Oct 21, 2015)

Well Okuni, you're faster, so uh. Don't screw up, k?

*Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower*


----------



## nastypass (Oct 21, 2015)

*Mud Slap ~ Air Cutter ~ Air Cutter* hax for the hax god


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 30, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Meursault* (2/2)
*Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_
 
*Health:* 11%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Gratified, except... what's this??  A... _barb????_  Noooooo!  _Burned (mild; 2%/round)._

 *Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 
Health: 58% | Energy: 65% | Status: Still grinning.  ... Can Larvestas grin??

*Eifie* (1/2)
*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 50%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* "lol dinner time", apparently.  (Thanks, Eifie.)

-------------------------------------​
After acting out the first episode of his epic two-part revenge arc last round, entirely off-camera, Okuni arrives back on the set for his finale... or rather Minako's finale?  It's his performance, but she's the one who's finished.

_Anyway_, people are actually watching this time and that's what matters.  He marches toward Minako as dramatically as his little bug legs will allow, and then _ohhhhhh my gosh_ look at that, look over there, is that the receptionist's Infernape???  Ohhh my gosh look at it, it's got a full set of Cute ribbons from the Super Contests and _look at its little hairdo_ have you ever seen such a cute little monkey oh my _gosh_.  It's a good thing the entire crowd is going wild over it too because I'm pretty sure it's coming for us as soon as it can get past everyone?

Anyway uh, right, Okuni does his flamey thing and Minako conks out, exit stage left.

-------------------------------------​
*Meursault* (1/2)
*Minako*  _[Natural Cure]_ 
 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Monologuing about a tragic barb-ridden grave or something?  I don't know look at the monkey.  _Knocked out!_

 *Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 
Health: 58% | Energy: 65% | Status: Who even knows, look at the monkey!

*Eifie* (1/2)
*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Victory!  Good for him.  Look at the monkey!!

*Arena notes:*

 Monkey!!!

*Notes:*

 Walker commands first.
 Monkey.
 (In all seriousness thank you both for being patient; the Shopify thing kind of ate my life for two weeks and then I kind of forgot about this until half an hour ago.)



Spoiler: Calcs




 *Minako's health:* 11% − 11% (Flamethrower; STAB) = 0%
 *Okuni's health:* 50% − 1% (Sticky Barb) = 49%
 *Okuni's energy:* 74% − 4% (Flamethrower; STAB) = 70%


----------



## Eifie (Nov 30, 2015)

Eew... monkeys...


----------



## nastypass (Dec 3, 2015)

okay i _swear_ i had a plan for this, once upon a time, but i definitely forgot it. that infernape was just way too interesting to think about battling.

uh, *Flame Charge ~ Fire Blast ~ Fire Blast*, i guess


----------



## Eifie (Dec 4, 2015)

I dunno if the barb counts as a held item for the purposes of Acrobatics, so uh, if you feel like the barb is too much of a burden just *Flare Blitz* yourself to death. Otherwise let us attempt massive damage with *Acrobatics*! Screw being interesting, we could have not been so far behind if I hadn't tried to be interesting in the first place I mean who the fuck legitimately uses _Round_

*Flare Blitz / Acrobatics x3*


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 10, 2018)

*Round Five*​
*Meursault* (1/2)
*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Something something monkey

*Eifie* (1/2)
*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Victory [...] monkey

-------------------------------------​
After what feels like two years and forty days, Rei (for one) has completely lost the thread of whatever's been going on and would really like to just get things wrapped up.  She fires up her thrusters, i.e. her weird little scraggly protrusions, and smashes straight into Okuni without any further ado.  Okuni tumbles over, caught totally off guard, still only like half aware that the battle is going again.  He wrenches one of his own little spiky things free from the burnt mud and looks Rei dead in the eye.

He has no intention of trying any fancy acrobatics; this barb is _obviously_ too much of a burden and he can't believe his trainer would even ask.  No, he's going out in a blaze of glory, or at least a blaze.  He fires up _his_ thrusters, along with the rest of him, and careens headlong into Rei, leaving skidmarks in the dirt.

Still feeling pumped, Rei wastes no time in hopping back up and spewing, _finally_, after all this time, a proper 大 in Okuni's face.  She takes a moment to relish this little victory.  Thank goodness she got a chance in the end!  Okuni rolls his eyes and unceremoniously lights himself up to crash into her again.  He's barely standing anymore, and his everything feels like it's on fire, even when it's not, but he just doesn't have it in him to care at this point.

Unperturbed, Rei launches directly into her grand finale, another perfectly-formed Fire Blast, bigger and brighter than any of her previous performances.  It plows right over Okuni, sails over the stream with a sizzle, scatters the crowd, melts a streetlamp, and absolutely destroys one of the little clay warp huts.  It seems to fizzle out, but _then_ it bursts out of another hut on the other side of the park.  It passes from hut to hut like a Scooby-Doo hallway, leaving destruction in its wake before sailing off into the night.

Eifie scoops up Okuni and our heroes take the opportunity to make a break for it.

-------------------------------------​
*Meursault* (1/2)
*Rei*  _[Flame Body]_ 
 
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 50%
*Status:* The star!  _+1 Speed._

*Eifie* (1/2)
*Okuni*  _[Flame Body]_ 

*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 58%
*Status:* Catching a free ride outta here.  _Knocked out!_

*Notes:*

 It's done ok.
 Eifie says I did the calcs years ago, and concluded that Claire won.  I lost them, though, so I rerolled everything.  Claire still wins!
 That last fire Blast was a crit, but Claire still would have won either way, as Okuni would have fainted from recoil.



Spoiler: Calcs




 *Rei's health:* 58% − 15% × 2 (Flare Blitz) = 28%
 *Rei's energy:* 65% − 3% (Flame Charge) − 6% × 2 (Fire Blast) = 50%
 *Okuni's health:* 49% − 6% (Flame Charge) − 5% × 2 (recoil) − 1% × 2 (Sticky Barb) − 13% (Fire Blast) − 18% (Fire Blast, crit) = 0%
 *Okuni's energy:* 70% − 6% × 2 (Flare Blitz) = 58%


----------



## Eifie (Jan 10, 2018)

Majestic fluff thanks you!!!

(Note: Not yet a majestic fluff.)


----------



## Negrek (Jan 10, 2018)

Now a majestic fluff! Congrats on finishing this rather unusual battle.


----------

